# Type of wrap for newborn



## Suzanne821 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not entirely new to wrapping, but I only used a Moby w/ my daughter for 2 months. After that she was too heavy, it was July, so I was too hot and I'd never heard of a woven wrap before, ending our baby wearing journey. Getting ready for our 3rd, due in March, I picked up a cotton/wool wrap (we live in New England - it will be used!) and a 100% cotton wrap that is very girly. Surprise at the u/s this week - not a girl, it's a boy! So I'm looking specifically at the Oscha Starry Night or Braid, but I noticed that they come in different blends and I don't know what to pick! I want to stay away from silk because I am the opposite of a neat, careful person and would hate to ruin it. Any advice on blends or should I stick to 100% cotton? Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## rktrump (Jan 18, 2013)

I liked the Boba, which is very similar to the Moby, when my guy was itty bitty.


----------



## Ireadtomuch (Jul 12, 2013)

Hemp mixes are more supportive when they get bigger from what i've read but it really depends on the weave


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Cotton German style woven wraps are wonderful from birth to toddlerhood. Blends can be harder to break in and for some hard to find the comfortable "sweet spot". I say go with 100% cotton, learn how to pull your wrap to tighten it up to make is super supportive for your baby and you.


----------



## jforr23 (Jan 16, 2013)

I used the JJ Cole wraps really enjoyed them.


----------



## rainbowasylum (Aug 25, 2013)

I surprised myself by loving silk blends. I rocked hemp (Even the beastly Natty Hemp India) with my toddlers and preschoolers, but that isn't a wrap I would suggest for someone just starting out- it's kind of like wrapping with three burlap sacks stacked together to add some heft. It does break in, but those sorts of beastly wraps are best left to experienced wrappers who have bigger kids.

I am a huge fan of the basic cotton indio in a medium weight- I find the indio weave is grippy enough to hold well, but forgiving enough for retightening of rails as necessary.

This place http://www.marsupial-mamas.com/ has some crazy good sales- up to 40% off at times if you friend them on facebook, and both the owner and her assistant are amazing and helpful.

I wouldn't obsess too much about blends, I was terrified of silk and wool and they are among my favorites. Care isn't really difficult at all. A cotton, cotton/linen, or cotton/hemp will be super easy as you can wash and dry as necessary, but I never found it difficult to use the handwash cycle on my washer and dry on a line or over the shower curtain rod with blends that needed to hang dry.


----------



## Suzanne821 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you ladies!!! I think I will stick to just cotton for now from the looks of it. I am so excited to get carrying again  I tried the 100% cotton one out w/ my 60lb 8 y/o and was really surprised how strong it was. Once I get the hang of it, I think my next will be a linen/cotton blend as I've read that they're much cooler and I get so hot in the summer... Also, I've read that cotton/silk blends aren't as strong (which surprised me because I always though of silk as being a strong fiber). What has your experience been?


----------



## Serafina33 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just can't get enough of a stretchy moby for a newborn. But once you need support, it's all about a german woven wrap. I got a silk/cotton Elleville as well to try, and it feels pretty supportive although my baby is not heavy enough to do it justice, but we are enjoying it (she's 13 days old). The storch/didymos wraps I bought I'm waiting for about 15 pounds before I use, but I remember from when my boys were little they were awesome.


----------



## Suzanne821 (Oct 9, 2013)

Congrats on your newest little one!!! I have been thinking about asking my sister to send me back my Moby for this one, but part of me is really stubborn and wants to make the wovens work ASAP lol


----------



## Serafina33 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! Stretchy wraps are awesome for new little squishes because you can leave it on all day around the house, without much bulk, and just pop baby in and out. Love that.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

Even my bargain basement little frog is pretty incredible! Squish worthy soft but supportive for my 32 lb toddler. I think it's pretty hard to go wrong with a cotton wrap. And btw wraps are a tool for mom like diaper bags. I wrap my girl in teals and blues because I love them. If I had a boy and loved pink, he'd be rocking that for sure. Don't neglect a girly wrap you love because you're having a boy - he'd probably enjoy the bright colour or not give a dirty diap anyhow







Wear what you love - your baby in your favourite colour/pattern.


----------



## elena1sementsov (Jul 9, 2013)

I have Oscha starry night 50% linen. I think it is my favorite wrap now. Its great and very supportive for toddlers. And would be great for newborn if you are experienced wrapper because it is quite thin


----------



## hfranco (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been using a Didymos sling for my baby, I love that it's so soft, versatile, durable and easy to wear! We found a really good price on www.prams.net, It's been so helpful when running quick errands with my son. I love the mandarin orange colour we chose also! http://www.prams.net/didymos-indio-baby-sling-wrap-rubin-mandarin-size-5-200-orange-c

Hope I've been helpful!

H x


----------

